# Military Word of the day?



## vangemeren (12 May 2005)

How about it? We would have a word (or acronym) related to the military and then a definition. It would be better if it were unusual or slang. 

If it's not a good idea, then just banish me back to the corner and I'll be quiet for awhile. :blotto:


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (12 May 2005)

A similar topic can be found at:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/930/post-9342.html#msg9342


----------



## Zombie (12 May 2005)

Great idea - all 3 should be added - the acronym, the word and the definition...a glossary could be compiled after a while and it would be a lot easier for newbies coming onto the site to follow conversations without asking for clarification...I know it would have been easier for me


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2005)

You should also check these acronym theads:

Acronyms & Abbreviations of The CF - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24881.0.html

Abbreviations and Acronyms - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23931.0.html


----------



## Zombie (12 May 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You should also check these acronym theads:
> 
> Acronyms & Abbreviations of The CF - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24881.0.html
> 
> Abbreviations and Acronyms - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23931.0.html



These are great threads -- is it possible to consolidate into one thread and include access from the menu bar at the top, perhaps in the Information menu? Or maybe even a link to it from the Search area of the Home page...? Easier access will allow for better reading of the threads if you have to refer to definitions. 

Since I'm making a suggestion here I'll make one more -- is it possible to freeze the menu bar at the top on every page? This will save having to scroll up to navigate, as it will always be available on screen.


----------



## vangemeren (12 May 2005)

I love those threads, I've been reading them from the beginning. I was kinda looking for more something like the quotes function/thingy. I guess these will suffice.


----------



## Zombie (12 May 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> These are great threads -- is it possible to consolidate into one thread and include access from the menu bar at the top, perhaps in the Information menu? Or maybe even a link to it from the Search area of the Home page...? Easier access will allow for better reading of the threads if you have to refer to definitions.
> 
> Since I'm making a suggestion here I'll make one more -- is it possible to freeze the menu bar at the top on every page? This will save having to scroll up to navigate, as it will always be available on screen.



Any thoughts on these ideas? Is there a different venue to submit suggestions for the site? I looked in the Administration menu (had to scroll up to do it  ;D), and found a Feedback page, but it appears to be for other purposes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2005)

Jack,

I think it's a fantastic idea! And I think modelling it after the quotes section works well (in part because it saves me some work ). I'm guessing only two "parts" would be needed: the word/phrase and it's definition.

I can't promise anything fast, but I *do* like the idea. I need to work out the few "design" details as well, but that shouldn't take long.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2005)

Now all we need is volunteers to provide the content:

http://Army.ca/words


----------



## scm77 (16 May 2005)

Looks good Mike.

Is there a way that you can make it so in addition to being able to go randomly through the words, you can just view the words in order? Could you add a link that says "next word" and it would take you to the very next one, instead of another random one?  Can you do the same thing for the military quote section, where you could just start at quote #1 have a button that says "next quote" and it would take you to quote #2 etc. etc.

I noticed that when I was looking through the quote section I could only search or go through randomly.  When I went randomly through the quotes I seemed to land on the same quote several times.

I think that if you could go through the "miltary terms" and "military quotes" in order it would eliminate this minor problem. 

Hopefully you understand what I am suggesting.  If it's too much work or can't be done don't worry about it. 

*Edit*: I just noticed there is already a button that says "view all terms"  : :blotto:


Can what I suggested still be done for the quote section?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2005)

Well, it's not perfect (there are some gaps in the quotes database which currently cause problems) but the Next/Previous links are now in place.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 May 2005)

Since Mike has contributed the effort to add this function to the site, let's keep it to official lexicons and abbreviations. If you're not sure of a desired entry, please don't add it to the database and create work to have it cleaned up.

Thanks


----------



## scm77 (16 May 2005)

That's exactly what I was thinking of.  Thank you Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 May 2005)

Ok, got the next/previous links working properly now... plus fixed an unrelated bug while I was at it.


----------



## Zombie (16 May 2005)

Hey guys,
This looks great, but what about allowing people to add terms they do not know and would like defined? So if they come across a word or abbreviation and do not find it in the list, they can add it and someone else can add the definition?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 May 2005)

Good idea... will take some work to get that going, but I think it makes sense.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 May 2005)

All right Army.Ca troops, Mike B. has added the Military Word of the Day feature to the site, but now it needs to be populated with our ever-evolving military lexicon. To date there's only 371 entries.  Perhaps if each of the regulars adds their own common terms from their trade or current employment - acronyms, abbreviations, words with specific military definitions, unit titles, etc. - we can turn it into a worthwhile searchable source of information.

*Add a Military Term* - http://army.ca/words/?function=add

Cheers.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 May 2005)

Thanks to everyone who's added so far, including Michael O'Leary and old_medic who have both added quite a number of entries.


----------

